# Roboto



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Whenever I try to install Roboto font from ROM toolbox, it freezes up, does anyone know where to get a flashable zip of the ICS font?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Whenever I try to install Roboto font from ROM toolbox, it freezes up, does anyone know where to get a flashable zip of the ICS font?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Give me a lil bit and ill post it for you

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18548623&postcount=12

Google does wonders









Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I googled it, and it said to use ROM toolbox. Thanks though, guess I need to learn to Google better









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

I use Absolute System root tools from the market. Tons of fonts (including roboto) and boot animation and other goodies.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

jocampbe said:


> I use Absolute System root tools from the market. Tons of fonts (including roboto) and boot animation and other goodies.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I have that but last time I checked it didn't rave robot, thats why I got rom toolbox

This post has been XOOMED here


----------

